# Who struggles with the way you look?



## Kitten00910 (Oct 12, 2017)

I've always been teased, and singled out because the way I look. Recently, this is not the case, but definitely when I was younger. Having red hair and freckles is not something that was considered pretty when I was younger.

Fast forward.

I currently have my natural long red hair, and it's pretty! Though, I feel like my facial features... are not. I think I might look pretty, or decent... but then I see a photo of myself, or look in the front camera of my phone, o m g. I feel like I look so different than in the mirror? 

I hate my nose, it has a wide bump on the bridge, and a bulbous end. I have in even skin, with freckles, my eyes are small, my lips are uneven and it looks like I have stuff stuffed in my cheeks. I have wrinkles, heavy eyelids, and my brows hang too. I just feel like I don't belong in my skin. I feel like I look old, yet I look 16. I hate the way I feel about myself.

I am depressed over it. I feel one way, and see myself in the mirror, thinking I'm fine... but then I am not. Why does this happen? I want plastic surgery, but my husband doesn't want me to. I at least want to start with my nose. I don't even want to see anyone. It's terrible. 

Please tell me that I'm not the only one. How do I fix this? I just want to feel beautiful. And I don't.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Aww I'm pretty sure you look great, just your thoughts getting to you. I'm the same way, hard to think positive I know.


----------



## Newbeginings23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Kitten00910 said:


> I've always been teased, and singled out because the way I look. Recently, this is not the case, but definitely when I was younger. Having red hair and freckles is not something that was considered pretty when I was younger.
> 
> Fast forward.
> 
> ...


You seem to be in the same boat as me. I have no self confidence or self esteem. I never think I look good or okay. I have started to chosen one thing a day to complement myself on (even if i dont nessasarily believe it).

It seems like you are being over critical of yourself (not a judgement because i am the same). I'm sure you look a lot prettier than you give yourself credit for .

Do you see yourself the way you do because of people teasing you when you were younger?. You will soon find a way to get rid of your negative thoughts and start to embrace your real beauty (easier said than done i know but one day you will get there) 

Xx


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Are you me by any chance? I've faced similar issues and to this day I still have problems with self-image. Not so much with my hair color (as I'm not changing it since I've come to accept it for the fact that it's a rare color), but the fact that I'm having problems in terms of the way my body is due to sudden changes.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Moi. It's a daily struggle.


----------



## LemonTheLime (Oct 15, 2017)

Fluctuate between feeling like I look pretty good to feeling like I look pretty ugly


----------



## SerialPillock (Mar 17, 2017)

I do. I've never actually had any comments about my appearance that weren't negative. I've never had the chance to get into any relationships either. All I have is my own dislike of myself and the insults that have been directed at me. I can see why I think so poorly of myself but I have no idea what to do or how to ever fix it.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

I have been told I was good looking, attractive when I was a younger and people have still tell me that. I don't see what other people do though, I look in the mirror and don't like the person looking back.


----------



## Newbeginings23 (Oct 12, 2017)

CNikki said:


> Are you me by any chance? I've faced similar issues and to this day I still have problems with self-image. Not so much with my hair color (as I'm not changing it since I've come to accept it for the fact that it's a rare color), but the fact that I'm having problems in terms of the way my body is due to sudden changes.


I'm most probably the british version of you haha. I love red hair. My friend is a natural red head and i am envious of her hair. I dye my hair but mainly natural colours. One day i would love to dye it a bright bold colour but i over think everything and then my SA gets the better of me.

X


----------



## Lauti (Oct 15, 2017)

I do, mostly because I'm a trans guy


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel ashamed to even be seen in public. Its not just in my head either...I've had enough negative reactions from people about my looks over the years to know that I'm not attractive at all.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

Kitten00910 said:


> I've always been teased, and singled out because the way I look. Recently, this is not the case, but definitely when I was younger. Having red hair and freckles is not something that was considered pretty when I was younger.
> 
> Fast forward.
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

*Is it any easier to make friends in work than in college?*



Kitten00910 said:


> I've always been teased, and singled out because the way I look. Recently, this is not the case, but definitely when I was younger. Having red hair and freckles is not something that was considered pretty when I was younger.
> 
> Fast forward.
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

sometimes i struggle to leave my house because of how i see myself


----------



## LemonTheLime (Oct 15, 2017)

Used to have really bad acne, to the point where id be stared at in public all the time. I went to a dermatologist and now even though my face has cleared up, I still feel like people are staring and judging me constantly, adding to my anxiousness


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

I had control before and it was easier to go out shopping but lately I've been extremely self-conscious and it's been becoming difficult to leave the house again unless it's for something music-related...


----------

